# When are Prize Bonds newly purchased entered in draw?



## Kimmagegirl (1 Apr 2017)

If I purchase Prize Bonds. How soon after are they entered in to a draw?  Back in the day if I remember correctly it was 3 months.


----------



## dub_nerd (1 Apr 2017)

Immediately, as far as I know. There is no mention of any delay period in either the Prize Bond FAQs or Terms and Conditions. They  say that: "Your Prize Bonds are included in every draw until you cash them in".


----------



## Leper (2 Apr 2017)

After you've purchased Prize Bonds, the first draw for which you are included is the third month after the month in which you bought.  So let's say you bought the Prize Bonds in February, your first participating draw is April.


----------



## MugsGame (2 Apr 2017)

Eh? Says who. You can't cash them in for first 90 days, but my understanding matches dub_nerd. There may be an admin delay which means you miss the first draw immediately after paying over your money, but once bonds are issued, they should be included.


----------



## Mousehelp (2 Apr 2017)

I always thought it was immediately. Why should that be a delay? Once then ar purchased, they are in the system and hence in next draw.


----------



## Leper (2 Apr 2017)

Mousehelp said:


> I always thought it was immediately. Why should that be a delay? Once then ar purchased, they are in the system and hence in next draw.



I was just answering the question asked. I don't know why there is a delay.


----------



## dub_nerd (2 Apr 2017)

Leper said:


> I was just answering the question asked. I don't know why there is a delay.


Just wondering where you are getting the information. I haven't been able to find any mention of a delay on the PB website, in their brochure, their Ts & Cs or their FAQ. They say all registered bonds are entered in every draw. There's no mention of any delay in registration either. I would have expected PBs to be in the draw the week following purchase.

EDIT: also check out this post by frequent prize bond poster 'The Ghoul' which would seem to indicate no or minimal delay on the way in.


----------



## Cervelo (2 Apr 2017)

Prize bonds are entered in next draw after the date that the Prizebond is issued
There is no 3 month delay, that only applies to encashment of new bonds, its in the T&Cs


----------



## Leper (2 Apr 2017)

dub_nerd said:


> Just wondering where you are getting the information.



The local post office official informed me just after I paid for Prize Bonds.


----------



## SparkRite (2 Apr 2017)

Leper said:


> The local post office official informed me just after I paid for Prize Bonds.



They are mistaking, because my bonds were entered in the next draw after purchase. I distinctly remember this as I won € 50.


----------



## dub_nerd (3 Apr 2017)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure they're wrong. Their own website says: "Simply purchase your Prize Bonds and they will be entered into every weekly Prize Bonds draw... All winnings are tax-free, and Prize Bonds can be cashed in at any time after the minimum holding period of three months."


----------



## Palerider (3 Apr 2017)

There is no delay or waiting period, the Post Office people would not have conveyed anything other than this, they are big sellers of PB's and have a solid knowledge of the t/c's


----------

